

Ask HN: Any good Government apps out there? - amerf1

Your feedback about the best Government mobile apps for my research
======
w4tch3r
I have no input for you, but this is a niche I would love to get in to. The
Open Government movement has made a ton of information accessible, but
citizens aren't using it...I'd love to build apps in that space.

